# REC - Recharge Metals



## System (2 September 2021)

Recharge Metals Limited is an early stage mineral resource exploration and development company focused on exploration of the Projects and successfully completing its applications for Tenements.

Since incorporation on 5 February 2021, the Company has made applications and entered into agreements giving rights to acquire Tenements comprising the following Projects:

Brandy Hill South: comprising E59/2181and P59/2182 (acquired, but yet to be registered in the name of the Company) and applications for E50/2560, E59/2587 and E59/2588.  This Project is located 58 kilometres south-east of Yalgoo and is prospective for copper and gold;
Hyden: comprising E70/5747 to be acquired by Recharge (following admission of Recharge to the official list of the Australian Securities Exchange), E70/5003 which Recharge has an option to acquire and  E70/5756  which is held by Recharge (subject to rights granted to the vendor of E70/5003 to require E70/5756 to be transferred to  it, if the option over E70/5003 is not exercised).  This Project is prospective for nickel, cobalt and copper; and
Bohemia: comprising tenement applications for E80/5574, E80/5575 and E80/5576. This Project is located 100 kilometres south-east of Fitzroy Crossing and is prospective for zinc and lead.
Following completion of its IPO, the Company intends to undertake exploration activities on the Projects.

It is anticipated that REC will list on the ASX during September 2021.





__





						Recharge Metals Ltd - Recharge Metals Ltd
					






					rechargemetals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2021)

*Listing date*21 September 2021 #*Company contact details*https://rechargemetals.com.au/
+61 (08) 9481 0389*Principal Activities*Mineral Exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*REC*Capital to be Raised*$5,000,000*Expected offer close date*07 September 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. PAC Partners Securities Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 October 2021)

REC listed on the ASX today....  under half a mill worth of shares went through; opened at 18, down to 16.5c, bounced around a bit and still closed at 18.5c;  under the 20c float price


----------



## frugal.rock (3 April 2022)

Might be worth a dig into...?
On my list of things to do, unless someone wants to do it for me?🤨


----------

